# Import from DVD-RW to Windows Movie Maker (Vista)



## MikeStevens (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi

I have many DVD-RW 1.4GB discs that contain Video captured using a Sony Handycam DCR DVD203E.

I would like to import the videos ultimately to Windows Movie Maker (Vista version). I realise I have to import to my Hard Drive. Can this be done and if so how?.

Any help most appreciated.

Mike


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Copy the movies onto your hard drive then insert them in WMM---Mpeg2 files are a ***** to edit.


----------



## MikeStevens (Nov 21, 2006)

linskyjack said:


> Copy the movies onto your hard drive then insert them in WMM---Mpeg2 files are a ***** to edit.


Many thanks LINSKYJACK, that was most helpful. There were 7 files on the mini DVD, consisting of BUP, IFO, VOB files. I downloaded the largest one, a file called VTS_01.1.VOB which was 0.99GB. This file seems to have all the material I required. Did I need to copy the others? I seem to have what I wanted on my Hard Drive.

Mike


----------



## MikeStevens (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry; I don't have all the video, only the first chapter.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

MikeStevens said:


> Many thanks LINSKYJACK, that was most helpful. There were 7 files on the mini DVD, consisting of BUP, IFO, VOB files. I downloaded the largest one, a file called VTS_01.1.VOB which was 0.99GB. This file seems to have all the material I required. Did I need to copy the others? I seem to have what I wanted on my Hard Drive.
> 
> Mike


What you have are DVD compliant files (standard DVD). It would appear that those discs should be playable on a set top player.

I don't think that Windows Movie Maker can handle VOBs. VOBs contain the mpeg-2 video plus a few other things related to the original DVD's structure. Many times the VOB extension can be changed to .mpg.

If you just want to do some simple trimming/combining DVDShrink works well. You can add and trim the same title many times (in Reauthor mode) and also add from other DVDs.

I like and use this app but it's not cheap.

http://www.videoforums.co.uk/guide-edit-vob-mpeg-48.htm


----------



## MikeStevens (Nov 21, 2006)

Many thanks MysticEyes, your help is greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------

